# DC Universe Online Subscription Price Revealed



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*DC Universe Online Subscription Price Revealed
*06/20/2010 Written by Christopher Gordon-Douglas










Comic book superhero fans rejoice, DC Universe is releasing later this year as an action packed MMO set to deliver superhero action from your favorite heroes from the DC Universe. With the likes of Flash and Superman gracing the game it would be hard to resist. The subscription fee for the game has been revealed.
Set in the fictional worlds from DC which include the likes of Gotham and Metropolis, Sony Online Entertainment aim to bring this title to home living rooms on November 2nd 2010 and also revealed at E3 was the subscription fee which will be priced $14.99.
Still unsure whether to bundle this in your pre-order basket? Check out the latest E3 trailer below:






[Source]

*Via: PSLS*​


----------

